# Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings Install problem



## Roflmao69edme (May 31, 2013)

My AoE:AoK is stuck at 18% install (C2S6_END.SLP). I was going to do it manually, but I have no idea where to put this file. I had a similar problem a while ago when I was installing, only it stopped at 50 something percent and I had to copy-over the font files. 

Basically, I just need to know WHERE to put this file (and others like it). File is located on disk, GAME>CAMPAIGN>MEDIA

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi! How are ya?

First, try copying the install disk to your Documents or somewhere on your computer, then install from there. If that doesn't work I'll have to get another tech to tell you how to do it manually, as I'm not sure.

And, is the disc in good shape, or is it scratched at all?


----------



## Roflmao69edme (May 31, 2013)

I tried copying ALL the files from the disc to my pc to try the install again, but the same file I had trouble with doesn't want to be copied (C2S6_END.SLP). That entire file has problems...

The disc has some damage, and is pretty old. I've been thinking about buying the "HD" Gold edition, anyway, so here is an excuse.

Do you know if the "HD" version is supported by Windows 7? The older version (the one I have) has color and resolution issues, but I can usually get it to work with some time. Just wondering if all versions have that problem.

I'll see if I can fiddle-around with it and see what happens.

Thanks for the suggestion! (I now know what the problem is because of it!)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It's probably the scratches, then. 

I'm not sure if the HD version supports 7 or not. Have you tried it in compatibility mode?


----------



## 2Greeny7 (May 30, 2013)

Hi! I believe Age 2 has just came out with a updated copy that runs better! As you were saying that is the HD version! It has a lot of new features (Online network built in). As well as running smoother! 

Gamespot states it will work for windows 7 and 8! Check the link for more info on it!
http://www.gamestop.com/pc/games/age-of-empires-ii-hd/109420


----------

